# Can anybody remember?



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm trying to find anybody who may have any info on the father of a friend. His name is Leonard Rose; he joined Q.Mary in 1922 as Bell Boy. He sailed on Cunard, Star Line!, Orient Line, King Line, Southampton Line!(1956), {Cayzer Irvine, Royal Mail, and British Commonwealth Group}(17yrs). Apart from B/Boy he was also Asst. Purser and 2nd Setward. During WW2 he was on the Russian Convoys and was torpedoed. There is more if it would help.


----------

